# Spooky1's Ground Breaker for 2012



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

So I finally finished my take on a ground break (thanks to those who have posted on the forum before me for the inspiration - including but not limited to SK Austin, Niblique and Marrow), or at least decided he was done. I always want to tinker with tiny details that no one will ever see in the dark of Halloween night. I left the eyes loose so he can vary from no eyes, one eye or two. I may at some point put a tattered shirt on him too.

DSC04845 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC04859 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC04846 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

A short how I did it video.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

I LOVE that! My fav pose, too.  I love it when they look like they're screaming for their lives.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

nice jjob, I'm in pain just looking at him


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We like the pose, too Niblique and Marrow have made groundbreakers with a similar look that were part of the inspiration for this guy. The tilted head with open mouth adds instant personality and suggests a hidden backstory.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Looks awesome Spook! Kind of looks like a ghoul character from Fallout 3.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very well done ... but its missing a snake! LOL


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

IMU, I thought about adding a snake (just for Fick), but it's packed away in a crate somewhere. Maybe he'll get one come Halloween.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks amazing! The pose is perfect.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow Spooky, he is gorgeous! (in a creepy, long dead, long suffering sort of way) I like the eyes, by the way, all in all he is just fabulous! I like the way his rotted skin is pulled tight around his skull. That would explain some of his anguish, like a facelift gone terribly wrong. Very well done sir! Okay....what's his name?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Well I for one would be very afraid!! Great job.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oooo, I like him! Nice pose.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Amazing job Spooky!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I had fun making this guy. I was definitely inspired by the ground breakers posted here before me.

Sorry Pumpkin, no name for this guy yet. I rarely name my creations.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Spooky1 said:


> Thanks everyone. I had fun making this guy. I was definitely inspired by the ground breakers posted here before me.
> 
> Sorry Pumpkin, no name for this guy yet. I rarely name my creations.


:jol: I thought Roxy was good at naming props....hey....I could put in a good word for you!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

lookin good


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Maybe I'll name him Dante.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Love him man......


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I love it, now I remember i gotta make one this year


----------



## OlliausHamm (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow looks great.
The underground on the head ... Is what??


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

OlliausHamm said:


> Wow looks great.
> The underground on the head ... Is what??


I'm not sure what you're asking?

At the bottom of the first post is a slideshow of how I made the ground breaker.


----------



## OlliausHamm (Jul 26, 2012)

On the picture whith you and the groundbreaker ... There is on the skull a underground looks like cement ...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Olli, if you're talking about the skull itself, it's a plastic bucky skull. Spooky1 covered it with a torn section of nylon pantyhose and put on a layer of liquid latex.

If you're talking about what's under Spooky1, that's our brick paver patio


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

OlliausHamm, here's a link to my groundbreaker progress thread when I was working on the skull. http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=30467&page=2


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

I LOVE it. Now I want one! Outstanding


----------

